# Lodge Ground Breaking and Concrete!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Playing a little catch-up on posting, but we have BROKEN GROUND and things are moving forward!!!!! Kaspar Construction Group, LLC has outdone themselves so far to say the least. From the ground breaking engraved shovels, to keeping us updated on how things are coming, handling a few things that we were actually suppose to do but slipped our mind with the recent passing in the family and everything in between. We're really excited to watch the lodge come to life!Â


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

That sunset sure is going to look good once she's complete! Sitting on the screened in porch overlooking the water while enjoying a cold beverage or nice cigar while dinner is being prepared. Whether you're looking to just get away, entertain customers or do a corporate team building event, we can handle it all. Phenomenal bay fishing, premier waterfowl hunting & golf course next door!

Looking for a wedding reception venue or rehearsal dinner location, look no farther! 
The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Lodge seems to get bigger and bigger every week! Should have her closed in soon and the finish out process will start.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's looking awesome!


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Lodge*

Man that thing is really coming together and what a beautiful setting. What is the physical location? I imagine it is somewhere around Matagorda.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

That view will never get old!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

yorky54 said:


> Man that thing is really coming together and what a beautiful setting. What is the physical location? I imagine it is somewhere around Matagorda.


Just south of Bay City on FM2668 right next to the Rio Colorado Golf Course.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice lodge, I hope you have some fish in that pond.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Nice lodge, I hope you have some fish in that pond.


It's getting stocked within the next couple weeks and then we'll bring in some 2-3lb fish later in the Spring.


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

The lodge for lease members or yall's guided hunts? Nice set up for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

TA_Fab said:


> The lodge for lease members or yall's guided hunts? Nice set up for sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking spot. Very exciting!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good, I haven't been out that way since it was just a slab and lumber was laid out. Been meaning to pas by and check on the progress. That is a nice place y'all got set up there.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Looking good, I haven't been out that way since it was just a slab and lumber was laid out. Been meaning to pas by and check on the progress. That is a nice place y'all got set up there.


Thanks man, drive by and let us know what you think.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Shingles are on and we're dried in! Now it's time to start working on the inside for awhile. Don't worry, it won't be yellow when we're done with it.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Few drone pictures taken of the lodge build, pond & kennels this afternoon by Scott Savage. Can't put into words what was felt as these pictures started coming through. A lot of blood, sweat and tears have been shed to get where we are. Still a long ways to go, but can see a little light at the end of the tunnel. Huge thanks to all our clients, as we couldn't do it without y'all!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

When are yall gonna start booking hunt/lodge packages?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks real nice. What size is the pond? That is exactly the shape and design I am wanting to dig by my house.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That really looks good.

TH


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Spots and Dots said:


> When are yall gonna start booking hunt/lodge packages?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now. Teal season is already starting to fill up. Give Daniel 979.240.5312 a call or email [email protected] and we can start tailoring a package for you.

Lodge is scheduled to be complete mid-June and open early July.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

DEXTER said:


> Looks real nice. What size is the pond? That is exactly the shape and design I am wanting to dig by my house.


Roughly 2+/- acres. 7-8' at the deepest right in front of lodge and then 12-18" on the other side. We put in an 8" overflow structure and for the size of pond it was overkill, but we wanted the ability to drop 6"-2' of water pretty fast if a hurricane was coming. You could easily get away with a 4-6" overflow pipe.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Few pictures taken from walk thru the other day. Window design from common area overlooking pond, fireplace and then some dirt work being down around the foundation. Rock will go on in a couple weeks and it'll really take shape!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few updated pictures of how the lodge build is coming. Stone, drywall and insulation are all done. They are working on trim and should be painting soon. Can't wait till it's not yellow anymore!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Finally the yellow is going away! 8-10 days it won't even look like the same place once everything is painted, colored and stained.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more updated pictures of the new lodge build! We're about 5-6 weeks out.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking Great.







I was kinda getting used to the yellow


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good man. Just passed by there right after lunch.
Had to go see what Colorado looked like @ Riverside.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Latest addition to the new lodge.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Flooring going in and the doors to cabinets are being installed. A few more weeks and we'll have our first group checking in!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cool fan, looking good. You all should be finished just in time!!!


John


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Getting close to being complete! Can't wait to showcase the inside next week and put the finishing touches on the outside. Kaspar Construction Group, LLC has done a phenomenal job on this build and we'd recommend them to anyone, the custom detail is simply amazing.


----------

